# Blueberry cold pie?



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 5, 2021)

We were chatting with someone last night and he was mentioning something his GA grandmother used to make, Blueberry cold pie. He said it was a no bake pie except for the pie shell. 

Shell was baked, then layered with bananas and then something like a cheesecake topping followed ny blueberry pie topping. 

Has anyone heard of this before, closest my Google Fu would give me was a blueberry banana dreamwhip pie, which sounds close, but not sure if its the same thing or not









						Blueberry Banana Dream Pie
					

Wonderful old fashioned pie that is always a big hit. All of the flavors blend together so that you get a great taste explosion. - Blueberry Banana Dream Pie




					www.bigoven.com
				




My wife told him, she could probably figure it out and if so, she would make him one.


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't know but I WILL be watching, I loves me some blueberry.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 5, 2021)

i've had stuff like that and it's delicous, but no help with how to make it or what it's called.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 5, 2021)

Maybe this?









						Blueberry and Banana Cream Cheese Pie
					

This recipe makes two amazing pies that freeze perfectly. Move over Sara Lee. Pecans are pressed into a pie shell and baked. Then sliced bananas are put in, covered with a fabulous cream cheese mixture, and topped with blueberry pie filling.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2021)

That's a new one on me, but I'll sure be keeping tabs on how to make one.
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 8, 2021)

I had something very similar at a get together before except the filling was vanilla pudding and cream cheese but no bananas.  It was really, really good but then again I love blueberries.


----------

